# Ginger beer sediment in bottles



## adictv (25/8/16)

What is everyone's experience with this im bottling in soft drink bottles and after 4 weeks in the bottles they have a stack of loose sediment on the bottom and the GB is crystal clear. Does one simply shake and enjoy the gingery goodness or carefully pour?


----------



## mikec (25/8/16)

That's pretty normal mate. Yeast and other stuff will drop out over time, and more so when cold. Pour off carefully.


----------



## adictv (25/8/16)

Thanks mikec.
Just seems loose and its all going to mix up on the first pour but hey not much i can do really


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (25/8/16)

As mikec says the sediment should harden when cold. Trynstanding some upright in the fridge undisturbed for at least two days. If drinking the whole bottle then carefully decant into a jug and stop the pur just short of thre cloudy stuff. You should get most of it out.


----------



## Grott (25/8/16)

If you used fresh ginger in the recipe then I'd at least give one a shake to see if it gives that "ginger bite".


----------



## adictv (25/8/16)

Sorry should have mentioned it was using fresh ginger and other ingredients not a kit


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/8/16)

Traditional option is to roll the bottle gently on its side and drink cloudy with all that goodness.


----------



## Lethaldog (27/8/16)

Comercial ginger beer bought from woolies has sediment and floaties, it's all the good shiz [emoji57]


----------

